# Ukari in camp tonight?



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

The rumor at ESPN is that YES, Ukari will be in Comets camp tonight!

I hope it's true, no official word yet.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I bet she is there. NO WAY Van and Carol pass on Jackie Stiles unless they knew Ukari would show up!!! You have your PG, I am sure of it!


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Thanks Gym Rat!

Some poster at cc.net said Van announced after practice today that Ukari was in. I don't know him or how reliable he is. 

But I can't seem to wipe this grin off my face. :yes:


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

YAHOO! The Houston Chronicle reports today that Ukari is expected to be signed in time for camp today. 

I just didn't want to count my chickens before they hatched. YAY, this should be really fun! :yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Do you think Ukari and her agent misled everyone so she could play for Houston? Or, do you believe the story about Toyota and them deciding she could start her new job in September and this is a ONE time offer? In other words, she can't play next year.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

YAY!! I like Figgs...
I like her better then Dixon.. when she was at LA. I hope she makes it shes a really good player that can bring alot.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Chronicle's Article on Figgs

On other boards, people are calling for an investigation into Figgs. Seems LAME to me. She has a right to change her mind if she wants. No one is calling for an investigation into Cooper changing her mind about retirement. I am not even sure they would be able to investigate this. The Toyota people in Ukari's hometown of Georgetown, KY probably aren't going to talk.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Hey yall, wasn't able to be online yesterday except for a little while in the morning before all this broke.

I think the posters at ESPN calling for an investigation are all about sour grapes lol. Some are known for enjoying trying to be a thorn in the side of Comets fans. Jealousy is ugly. 

Really, I think Ukari is human (and someone that seems to have followed Ukari's career speaks highly of Ukari's integrity and strong sense of right and wrong, before all of this - and no wonder the Sparks traded her lol.) 

This is just my opinion that I don't see anything wrong with saying "I am considering retiring", and meaning "if I don't like the team that takes me, I will retire." That diplomatically gives all teams warning that she may not play for them. That is her decision to make, and teams can take the chance if they want. Apparently, those with good picks didn't think it was worth taking the chance. 

I remember Steve Francis taking the heat for just coming right out and telling the Vancouver Grizzlies not to draft him because he wouldn't play for them, and the heat he took for it. However, I think he was just being honest with them. I had no problem with that whether he came to the Rockets or not.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Oops. As far as it being for just this one season, the haters can take satisfaction in that lol. I think I will just thank my lucky stars for this season and worry about next year, next year. Maybe Toyota will soften its position on that, if it's a really good place to work!


----------

